# Diet question???



## lol mouse (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi

Recently I've been looking at a brand of dog and cat food. Its raw meat , and some varieties are 100%meat ( includes bones and organs). The protein and fat content are a little low, but how are they lower than ferrets need if its 100% meat, and ferrets in the wild eat meat? Also, how woukd i go about making a higher fat content? 
Thanks


----------



## Lisa68 (Feb 26, 2013)

If its 100 percent meat , can't see a problem, my dogs are raw fed, and it's down to the variety really,


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

It depends on the food your talking about, is it actual meat? or do they claim it to be in some kind of dry? ferrets need a high protein/fat diet. if both of those are low I wouldn't say feed, maybe post a link to the food and we could take a look?


----------



## lol mouse (Jul 11, 2014)

DKDREAM said:


> It depends on the food your talking about, is it actual meat? or do they claim it to be in some kind of dry? ferrets need a high protein/fat diet. if both of those are low I wouldn't say feed, maybe post a link to the food and we could take a look?


theres a couple good looking ones
Raw Cat Food - Natural cat food
Pure Range - Natural Instinct -- look around on this one, idk if the cat section is better

so, is there any way to give them a more fatty diet or do I just have to look for better options


----------



## Ninjagoth (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi 

If you want to go down the route of raw feeding ferrets look at the Holistic Ferret Forum they specialise in helping ferret owners switch to raw or whole prey diets in a balanced way. It is full of advice and support so you feed your ferrets raw in a way that prevents shortage of essential nutrients. You need to have the right balance of meat to bone to organ ratio for ferrets health.

If you are looking at commercial raw meats go with cat ones or straight meats with only meat, bones and organs. NO VEGETABLES ferrets cannot digest veg or grains that are often found even in raw dog food and some cat food. Go for rabbit, beef, pork,lamb or even some fish if ferret likes it but avoid the veggies and grains ferrets will get no goodness from it. But as I said try the holistic forum they have best advice if you want to go raw - all the best


----------

